# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Los baños árabes de Palma de Mallorca

## perdiguera

Aprovechando que el Administrador ha cambiado el título del hilo para hacerlo más amplio de temática, ahora tengo mejor acomodo para el mensaje que voy a poner referido a los baños árabes de Palma de Mallorca.

Estos baños están en, como no podía ser de otra manera, en la zona antigua de Palma, junto a los restos de muralla que todavía quedan, que no son pocos y rodeados por casonas impresionantes. Me gusta pasear por ahí cuando, en verano, se hace la tarde larga después del trabajo.
Siempre he dicho que las ciudades con catedral y obispado son mucho más ricas en patrimonio que las que no poseyeron esos títulos en la antiguedad. Perdón por el inciso que se va fuera de contexto.

Yendo al meollo de la cosa los baños son pequeños, para los que yo he visto en otros sitios pero como todas las cosas pequeñas tienen su encanto.
Se accede a ellos a través de una puerta de casa, se suben unas escaleras y se llega a un patio ajardinado y trabajado. luego y a través de una puerta con arco de herradura se accede a la sala caliente y posteriormente s ellega a un habitáculo cuadrado que en la descripción que acompaño parece llamarle _tepidarium_ es decir el cuarto tibio, tiene una bóveda de cañón y no salieron bien las fotos al no tener ninguna ventana.

Y ahora las imágenes

Primero el patio



Ahora dos de la puerta de acceso





La zona principal



Las explicaciones que se dan a los turistas (hay que pagar 2 )



Una turista leyendo las explicaciones.



La verdad es que no dan más de sí.

----------

